# What is the deal?



## NancyP (Nov 26, 2011)

So what is the truth? Everyone I talk to goes on about how hard it is to keep goats from escaping their pen. Then I come across those of a totally opposite opinion. Who is right? Do I really need 10 foot high electrified fences?


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

The only time you need 10' high electrified fences are to protect from large cat predators.

How hard they are to keep in really depends on the individual goat.  Some are difficult but for the most part a 5' high fence is sufficient.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 26, 2011)

We use cattle panels and have only ever had one or two goats that could get out of it.  I think the cattle panels are 48" tall.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 26, 2011)

We have 48" high woven wire fencing (we also have Nigerians so they're not that tall) and have never had anyone get out yet.  They certainly try to get out, but no luck yet 
I think it's important to make sure the fences are secure (no sagging or gaps they can crawl under) and that the latches are very goat proof - I'd suggest a double mechanism latch - something that it takes two hands to open rather than one set of goat lips!


----------



## NancyP (Nov 26, 2011)

So is it that the goats are really trying to get out or that they just know an easy mark when they see it?


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

NancyP said:
			
		

> So is it that the goats are really trying to get out or that they just know an easy mark when they see it?


A little of both maybe  

If your goats have enough space and stuff (browse and toys) to keep them happy then they won't try to get out.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, with enough space and browse they don't really try to get out - it's just when they see us on the outside, or we're leaving their pasture - then they try hard to get to our side of the pasture!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 4 ft Horse fence (2 X 4 inch wholes).  It is strechted tight, so it does not have any give to it.  I also have a board that runs around the top.  I have four goats and knock on wood, they have never escaped, except when I left the barn door open.

They have a 1 acre field, a barn, a rock and a few large tree truncks  to jump and climb on.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, you all are making me feel better  . I was starting to worry about getting goats. I think it will be quite a journey and I am so looking forward to the milk.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 4 1/2' fence and have two that have jumped out. One saw a cow and was terrified. She jumped out and came running to me. There was no keeping her in until the cow was retrieved by it's owner. The other has jumped out twice when I took her best friend away from her. On a normal day they both stay in the pasture you put them in.

Donna


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 27, 2011)

fencing issues can also vary between breeds of goats. A big fat boer goat is less likely to jump a fence than a  smaller more nimble breed.  We had a nubian boer cross doeling that could easily clear a 4 foot fence, and did it all the time. WE sold her.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 6, 2011)

We had one goat that simply didn't care if she got shocked and would bust through any electric fence no matter what I did.  And a friend has a pygmy/nigerian cross baby that goes boneless and squiggles under a fence that I can't fit my toe under.  There will always be exceptions to any goat or fence rule.  But in general if they have food, water and something to entertain them goats tend to stay put.  There are always that simply cannot help themselves and simply MUST be on the other side of a fence.


----------



## breezy B ranch (Dec 6, 2011)

We have a 5ft fence and nobody has ever got out! The only time that has happened is when I was rushed by two does ready to be on the milk stand and get their grain!! lol


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 6, 2011)

goats are houdinis.  that is for sure.

I have tons of pasture so never truly did they 'try to escape'.  problem was getting the head/horns thru the squares.  Those PITAs I ductaped a pvc pipe to the horns.  done with that.

They are instinctly browsers, foragers, wanders.  They are not a good 'caged' rumen.

if browse is low they want what is on the other side of the fence.  if pasture is small, they want to get out and exercise and get what is one the other side of the fence.   Can't blame them


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2011)

Houdini is a master of escape. Houdini is 14 inches high at the shoulder.  He can climb a 5 - 6 foot fence.  He can get under a fence with a gap of 2 to 3 inches.  Otherwise, if he wants out, he head butts his way out.   It may take him days but he *WILL* leave.  If he can't head butt his way out, he will climb out.  

But since he's been in Mama's paddock he has left twice.  Once because he didn't know I would make him come back through the gate with a leash and a collar in order to get his hay and grain and the second time, because there was a lovely girl on the other side.    The thing is, the reason he no longer leaves Mama's paddock is because he gets food on a regular basis and there is a warm barn for him to sleep in.  He no longer has a need to leave.  Prior to that, he didn't get fed regularly, and he didn't have a warm, safe, comfy place to sleep.  AND if there is a lovely girl in heat, I bring her to him.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 6, 2011)

We have 5' fencing and in 7 years of raising Nigerians, have never had any escapes.  Hopefully I don't jinx myself saying that.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds like as long as I keep them fed and happy we will have no problems. I can only hope it is that easy.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2011)

NancyP said:
			
		

> Sounds like as long as I keep them fed and happy we will have no problems. I can only hope it is that easy.


Pretty much, that's about it.  If you have one that doesn't cooperate, then it's time to find a different home for the little devil.


----------



## larryj57 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have had my goats for almost a year now, when we decided to get goats the first step was fence, we fenced in 7 acres with 4ft no climb horse wire with post every 8 ft. the wire was streched really tigh, two 14 ft gates and strong coners, so far no escapes .


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

NancyP said:
			
		

> So what is the truth? Everyone I talk to goes on about how hard it is to keep goats from escaping their pen. Then I come across those of a totally opposite opinion. Who is right? Do I really need 10 foot high electrified fences?


When we had our goats, one was great about staying in, and our Lil Lady was an escape artist. Once she lived with us for about a month, she stopped. I think she was just wanting to get used to everything. I didn't have to worry about leaving home anymore. I did feed grain at night though, so that might have helped as well.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 9, 2011)

good pasture is key and alot of it but more and more are being kept in small areas.  backyard situaitons.
and yup you have more troubles


----------



## NancyP (Dec 9, 2011)

We have about 2 acres that are wooded and overgrown that I want to use with a movable pen. After that is cleared I am not sure what we will do.
Nancy


----------



## BJnMe (Dec 26, 2011)

We have 2 Nubian boys that know exactly what an electric fence is. I have 2 strands of 1/2 wide electric tape and 2 strands of the yellow rope wire. They were hard headed at first and would walk right through it.
They did learn to respect it, and one day the bottom line broke a clip and was on the ground, my 11 year old shut the fence off and went in to fix it. Now the one buck is in love with here and will not leave her alone, she was on one side of the strand on the ground and he was on the other. He would not cross the line, he wanted to, but he would not.

Our fence is only 3 ft and they have not tried to get over it. I have also upgraded to a 100 mile bulldozer, they know those lines are not for crossing.


----------



## spanish goatee guy (Dec 26, 2011)

i have 30 head of pure spanish goats, talk about  a very spry goat, they can leap atall building with a single bound. but if they have been properly trained, and arent lonely they will be just fine behind 4 strands of electric fence . i like electric it gives me peace of mind that the goats  stay in and predators out.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like electric is the way to go. I am still looking for a couple more does.


----------



## Watch Your Step (Feb 20, 2012)

Will chicken wire with wooden posts (close) inbetween work, for pygmys? Or would a chain link fence work better?


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

Watch Your Step said:
			
		

> Will chicken wire with wooden posts (close) inbetween work, for pygmys? Or would a chain link fence work better?


Pygmies will break through chicken wire in under 5 minutes.

If you go chain link make sure you use the metal rod at the bottom or they're go under it...other than that chain link works well.


----------



## Watch Your Step (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Not doing chicken wire anymore.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)

Watch Your Step said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks. Not doing chicken wire anymore.


I have chainlink and electric I wish my whole yard was chainlink but it is not cost effective. My goats will go through 4 strands of electric so I now have 6 strands for the boys. and 4 for the girls. We will be putting up field fence where the electric fence is now with a top strand


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)

Your goat go thru the electric fence?

I guess I need to count myself lucky!  If my goats get within a foot of the wire, they run screaming to the barn!  I guess there are advantages to having spastic wusses for goats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Your goat go thru the electric fence?
> 
> I guess I need to count myself lucky!  If my goats get within a foot of the wire, they run screaming to the barn!  I guess there are advantages to having spastic wusses for goats!


Well, since we upgraded to a higher voltage (20,000)  on the fence, they are less often going through the fence, but on the four wire sections, they little ones (mini's and dwarfs) will touch the wire and panic and then they run between the wires.    (I think if we have a couple more strands closer together that problem would stop.) 

Since we put in the extra two wires in the boys section they haven't gone through.  BUT None of the girls are in heat either.  We do have no/climb wire fencing on three sides though with a single strand on top and they leave that fence COMPLETELY alone.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 22, 2012)

Our 4' fence holds in our goats (Nigerians) as long as their is not something close enough to the fence to use as a jumping point.  If there is, our goats use the fence like a jungle gym!


----------

